# Flexfit hooping on Tajima



## bare arms media (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm currently using a Tajima TFMX-C (single head) and am having problems hooping the front of Flexfit hats using the hat hoop provided. The hat brim seems to be hitting the guard behind the needle heads and is causing the design to compress where it is hitting. So the design looks like it arcs in the center. How can I fix this problem so it will stitch straight?
Thanks for any help


----------



## designconcepts (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh, the hats......
We use a Ricoma single-head, so may be a little different. First off, I would definitely recommend the HoopTech. The regular hat hoop does NOT hoop good. I am FAR (and did I say far?) from an experienced embroiderer, but so far I've found to embroider hats successfully - and I do 90% Flexfits - I always bend the brims down (so it doesn't hit the needle guard - they're bent enough I could embroider all the way up to the 'joint'). However I always start about 7/8" from the seam so I have a max usable area of 2 1/8" high. I also "roll" the whole front to make it much more pliable --makes a world of difference!!

Just my very humble $.02....work the hat!!


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

Maybe you're trying to sew too close to the visor? How tall is the design?


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Are you sure you are hooping correctly and centering the design before sewing? I know that may sound silly, but caps are an art and hooping is where most people make their mistakes. The tajima does a great job on caps and you should have no problem with their hat hoop. You should be able to sew all the way down to the bill without hitting anything. Bend the bill straight before hooping. Be sure to pull very tight. Put on the machine and center the design. Run a trace to get as close as you want to the bill. Flexi's aren't any different than any other kind of cap, I've done hundreds of them.


----------



## bare arms media (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions.


----------

